# [SOLVED] Cannot find Realtek 8139 driver in 2.6.32-r7

## cfgauss

My two onboard NICs seem to have simultaneously died so I installed a spare Realtek 8139 (according to lspci) NIC in an open PCI slot. But I can't seem to find that driver (I think it's 8139too) in the menuconfig menu.

Is it in gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7? If so, could someone point out where?

Thanks.

[SOLVED] See doctork's solution below. [/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Sat May 01, 2010 6:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doctork

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

> My two onboard NICs seem to have simultaneously died so I installed a spare Realtek 8139 (according to lspci) NIC in an open PCI slot. But I can't seem to find that driver (I think it's 8139too) in the menuconfig menu.
> 
> Is it in gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7? If so, could someone point out where?
> 
> Thanks.

  The driver is located in 

```
 > Device Drivers> Network device support> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)
```

doc

----------

## cfgauss

 *doctork wrote:*   

> The driver is located in 
> 
> ```
>  > Device Drivers> Network device support> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks. I found it under 

```
 > Device Drivers > Network device support > Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) > EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers
```

.

----------

